# Has anyone fished Ocqueoc River?



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

I was wondering how fishing in the Ocqueoc has been going. I haven't fished it in probably 7 years. I was interested in getting up there to fish for the salmon run. I used to go the first weekend in October and go duck hunting in the morning and salmon fishing in the afternoon.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Been quite a few years for me as well.We used to do pretty good at the mouth,but we always went in the Spring for Steelhead.


----------



## Ogre (Mar 21, 2003)

I saw some minnows in the weeds the other day but beyond that I see no one fishing the river. There is the usual several week period where the horde suddenly appears at September's end for the Salmon but it's early. I will say that I'm proud to see my tax dollars at work as they paved the road down to the river from US-23. I appreciate nice state facilities and I appreciable money put into those facilities that are used extensively but this is not one that receives significant traffic and I have to question the expenditure. No, the salmon are not yet running.


----------



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

taking the drift boat either to hammond bay the ocqueoc or maybe swan bay this weekend if the weather is nice... will give you a report sunday. Stoped by the boat launch at ocqueoc wend. and saw a few silvers swimming up the river.


----------



## bigjonbuck (Sep 19, 2006)

I fished the river a few weeks ago and my kids had fun catching smallies . I fish it sometimes in november and sometimes get a couple of steelies but usually dont . 10 years ago i used to catch aton of brookies and a few rainbows but now they are rare.i believe you have to go further inland towards the falls for trout wich i dont do seeing i have a place on the lake and its just not as convieniant . believe it or not i have never been up for the salmon run. I also herd that the nice new boat lauch was kind of a waste of money because the river is to shallow to get any size water craft out on the big water without having to get out and push.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Adam Peterson said:


> taking the drift boat either to hammond bay the ocqueoc or maybe swan bay this weekend if the weather is nice... will give you a report sunday. Stoped by the boat launch at ocqueoc wend. and saw a few silvers swimming up the river.


Sounds good.........Thanks!


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Adam Peterson said:


> taking the drift boat either to hammond bay the ocqueoc or maybe swan bay this weekend if the weather is nice... will give you a report sunday. Stoped by the boat launch at ocqueoc wend. and saw a few silvers swimming up the river.


How'd you end up doing?


----------

